# Ex infantry/paramedic..many questions....please help



## Cantthinkofanything (29 Apr 2012)

Hi guys, I would like to thank anyone in advance who helps me out with my current predicament with any applicable information.  I was in 1RCR for 6 years before I got out in 2010 to go to college, I took my PCP course in Ontario and then moved to Newfoundland to practice as a PCP, I currently want to advance in my career but my only options for my ACP course is to go out of the province at the moment and with two children and a nurse wife at home I would prefer to stay as local as possible.  I was looking into possibly becoming a med tech in the reserves but there seems to be a lack of information on med techs in the reserves on the Canadian Forces webite.

My main questions are if I were to join the reserves as a med tech; what are the applicable EMS courses that are available to me in the future, I was a corporal 3 when I left the reg force, does anyone have a guess at what if any rank I would keep if I joined the reserves, I did the old battle school format course would I have to complete SQ or whatever they call the newer form of recruit training nowadays.

Any information would be greatly appreciated, my current qualifications that I believe are still applicable to military medicine are my PCP course, IV therapy, TCCC and I also have Neonatal Resuscitation, but I don't know if that is recognized by the CF at all.  


P.S. would my reg force courses still be recognized after I haven't been in the military for 2-3 years, mainly my recce, mountain ops, sigs courses etc.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Apr 2012)

If you are in St. John's, suggest you contact 35 Field Amb DET St. John's/37 SVC BN


----------



## Cantthinkofanything (29 Apr 2012)

I am about 45 minutes from St John's, I will contact them tomorrow, thank you for the information, I found it rather challenging to even locate the FA unit in Newfoundland on the CF site, mind you I was trying to do so on my Iphone.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Apr 2012)

They are hard to find since they are embedded within the Svc Bn.

Good luck


----------



## MedCorps (29 Apr 2012)

You would join the Res F as a Medical Assistant (Med A).  Once you were done RQL3 and RQL4 you would VOT (somewhat automatically) to Res F Med Tech because you hold the PCP. 

You could then do PLQ and RQL6A and be eligible for the Advanced Emergency Care (AEC) course run out of the Atlantic Paramedic Academy. Not quite ACP, but an advanced pre-hospital skill set nonetheless.   

If you got out in 2010 as a Reg F Inf Cpl IPC 3 I would suspect that you would come in as a Cpl with BMQ and SQ (or BMQ-L) written off.  You would start right at trades training.  All other Ref F courses I suspect would be recognized unless they have changed dramatically since you have taken then or time expired (I suspect Recce, BMO, and Inf Comms will be okay).  

Good luck and give them a call.  I suspect that you have lots to offer the Res F. 

MC


----------



## Cantthinkofanything (29 Apr 2012)

Thank you for all the information so far fellas, I will try and hunt down a contact for the field ambulance in St Johns tomorrow, is that advanced course recognized on civvie street at all and I am assuming that it's run out of Nova Scotia?  Please correct me if I'm incorrect.


----------



## MedCorps (29 Apr 2012)

AEC is not recognized by civilian agencies (as far as I am aware) as it is a CF designed course and focuses on advanced care in military settings.  It is not directly transferable to civilian pre-hospital medical practice. 

It is run by these guys in Moncton, NB on contract from the CFHS: http://www.paramedicacademy.ca/

Good luck with your application. 

MC


----------

